# Second Vaccine



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well I just my second vaccine in Farmington. Quick & easy and what a slick operation up there. Just a hint the no paperwork line is a lot shorter. My wife calls it the you screwed it up line. Everything is fine except this twitch in my arm. M y vision is kind a blur y
Knda ceeing double. Whoa thing s is fuzy 
I ts getin
Woo zy

Fingers r shakee holy thi nk

I m

Sick


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha.

Good job

I was sick for a day after my 2nd shot.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I did the one shot a couple of weeks ago. 
I never noticed any side effects at all.  
Just a sore arm at the shot spot for a few days. 
Glad I didn't have to have two .......


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Got my first shot a week ago. Sore arm was all I had. Will be glad to get the 2nd one and have it done next month.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

All joking aside I feel great. I'm glad I was able to get the vaccine in such a slick efficient way. I feel lucky to have dodged the covid bullet with the line of work I'm in. And the amount of people I'm around on a daily basis. Best wishes to all!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found with mine was that the fist shot was just a shot, no better no worse. I had a sore arm for a couple of days. 

The second shot I also felt fine for the most part. Sore arm and I did feel a little bit tired the day after. But after reading a couple of post on another forum I found that the coldness that I felt Saturday and Sunday night wasn't from me turning off my furnace but chills that are also associated with aftereffects of the vaccine. 

But overall it wasn't a bad experience, and I got the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

After all you "Sheep" get vaccinated because the government told you to do it, I wont have to because the flock wont be able to spread the virus. LOL


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad we could help you out! Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> But overall it wasn't a bad experience, and I got the Moderna vaccine.


That's the one my wife got, and it laid her out about 48 hours after she got it. It was like a one day flu for her I guess. Had a rash that spread out, then slowly dissipated. Everyones different, but from what I've heard, the Moderna one is the worst in terms of side effects. The better of the two major types seems to be Phizer, little to no side effects. Johnson & Johnson has a "one and done" vaccine out. Though it's probably not widely available yet, I dunno.

Haven 't gotten one yet, I really don't care for the Moderna, but it's the one I'll probably end up getting. My wife has said in no uncertain terms I'm getting it. Hard to get an appointment right now, it's like people are sitting on the website looking for openings.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> That's the one my wife got, and it laid her out about 48 hours after she got it. It was like a one day flu for her I guess. Had a rash that spread out, then slowly dissipated. Everyones different, but from what I've heard, the Moderna one is the worst in terms of side effects. The better of the two major types seems to be Phizer, little to no side effects. Johnson & Johnson has a "one and done" vaccine out. Though it's probably not widely available yet, I dunno.
> 
> Haven 't gotten one yet, I really don't care for the Moderna, but it's the one I'll probably end up getting. My wife has said in no uncertain terms I'm getting it. Hard to get an appointment right now, it's like people are sitting on the website looking for openings.


The Moderna is the one I got. Like I said just had the first shot, but other than the sore arm had absolutely no side effects. It seems to just depend on the person if they experience any. It will be interesting to see if it becomes a yearly thing such as the regular flu vaccine. I’ll say this....and knock on wood.....I have been the healthiest and least sick during a winter as I’ve ever been. Haven’t had a cold, or sickness of any kind. I’m sure I will now though lol.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

finished my second dose back in january. i was pretty wore out after the second dose but that ended after a day. i did notice a few interesting side effects that lingered for a couple weeks but they went away eventually. well worth it to not bring home a virus to my family.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I agree with 1-Eye. My household went most of the year without any real bugs. Turns out you don't get sick often when you restrict your social circle so extremely. I was also laughing while listening to the Dispatch today about how we crushed the flu curve for the same reason.

Mid-may can't come soon enough. I really look forward to sharing dinner tables again. Hopefully enough people get the vaccines and data comes in that they work well against emerging variants. I'd love not to have to clamp down again next winter.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

I have an immune system. No vaccines needed.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel "safer" NOT getting the vaccine. After all, it was passed off for "emergency" use without proper clinical trials from the FDA. It will be interesting to see what, if any side affects come from it in the coming years. So many law suits going after drug manufactures now days for harm and even death, from the use of drugs that have been through proper testing trials. Nice of the Government to put into law that if the COVID vaccine does harm organs or worse.... DEATH, that a suit will not be possible.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I feel "safer" NOT getting the vaccine. After all, it was passed off for "emergency" use without proper clinical trials from the FDA. It will be interesting to see what, if any side affects come from it in the coming years. So many law suits going after drug manufactures now days for harm and even death, from the use of drugs that have been through proper testing trials. Nice of the Government to put into law that if the COVID vaccine does harm organs or worse.... DEATH, that a suit will not be possible.


I mean we also don’t know the long term impacts of Covid, which has shown to majorly scar lungs even in individuals without symptoms. Getting the vaccine is anyone’s choice. But with the amount of things people willingly without question, myself included, pump themselves full of daily,I very much will take the chance on a vaccine.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Either way life will kill ya. You could wreck on the freeway tomorrow? You could suck a valve working in the garden? 

By the way the next day after the 2nd vaccine. I was sacked out on the couch most the day. Other than that no aches or pains.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> After all you "Sheep" get vaccinated because the government told you to do it, I wont have to because the flock wont be able to spread the virus. LOL


There have always been, and always will be givers and takers in society. If being a giver rather than a taker makes me a sheep, then baaaah baaaaah! I will always look to give more than I take, no matter what.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'll happily get my second shot in a few weeks to help mitigate this virus and disease. I'm looking forward to the protection and benefits as well as protecting those more vulnerable than I.

"Freeloaders" exist during every vaccination campaign. And while I support bodily autonomy I do find it ironic when a solution exists to "end" this thing that many of those that cried the loudest about it's non-medical impacts of are choosing to not participate in said solution. It doesn't help that so much misinformation and misunderstanding about vaccinations is out there. But I can only really influence my household and small community of friends and family at the end of the day.

Stay safe and enjoy the summer. Hopefully we won't see enough freeloaders that ultimately harbor the virus through the autumn and lead to more variants and surges. I know I'd love to share a meal with my friends over Thanksgiving without this hanging over our heads again.

BAAH


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I'll happily get my second shot in a few weeks to help mitigate this virus and disease. I'm looking forward to the protection and benefits as well as protecting those more vulnerable than I.
> 
> "Freeloaders" exist during every vaccination campaign. And while I support bodily autonomy I do find it ironic when a solution exists to "end" this thing that many of those that cried the loudest about it's non-medical impacts of are choosing to not participate in said solution. It doesn't help that so much misinformation and misunderstanding about vaccinations is out there. But I can only really influence my household and small community of friends and family at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Agreed, the beer I drink or the preservatives in most the food I eat every day is likely going to be of much bigger health consequences than this ever has a chance of being. Somethings going to kill all of us eventually.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife got her shot on Thursday. She did the one shot J+J. It was over her own objections. She is worried about possible side effects like crazy. 
The problem is.......Her Mom is 92 and in the care center here in town. She had both her shots early in the rollout. The wife can't go see her unless she gets vaccinated. My MIL in driving the wife crazy to get the shot so she can see her. Wants the wife to come and get her for outings, etc. The qurarrentine has been hard on her and has she has slipped quite a bit. My wife decided that she could get the shot for her Mom. Doesn't want to end up feeling guilty or bad if something was to happen. My Dad is 87 and has struggled some as well. At least he has his wife to keep him company. I talk to him quite often as well. 

It's a tough deal to make a choice on this mess.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

For me I guess it comes down to personal risk. If you fall into the high risk group (65 or older / comorbidities) you may be better off getting it. By the time any long term effects show up it won't make any difference anyway.

We all know young people are bullet proof  But if their parents have been somewhat responsible most have already been exposed to multiple vaccines. I guess the old adage "what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger" fits in there somewhere.

You can make a decision about what your doctor recommends at any time. And you will have to decide if their recommendation is worth following or not Thank god they haven't started reporting that so and so died because they were or were not vaccinated.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> I feel "safer" NOT getting the vaccine. After all, it was passed off for "emergency" use without proper clinical trials from the FDA. It will be interesting to see what, if any side affects come from it in the coming years. So many law suits going after drug manufactures now days for harm and even death, from the use of drugs that have been through proper testing trials. Nice of the Government to put into law that if the COVID vaccine does harm organs or worse.... DEATH, that a suit will not be possible.


There were proper clinical trials though and they were some of the largest sample sizes in vaccine history. Moderna had 30k participants in Phase 3. Pfizer had 43k participants in Phase 3. Johnson and Johnson had 45k participants.

All three used the Emergency Use Authorization pathway but that doesn't remotely mean the vaccines are untested or less safe. It just means the government recognized a legitimate emergency that required cutting red tape. And the PREP Act is older than Covid-19 and (sadly?) protects companies from such liability whenever a national health emergency is declared (with caveats).

Per previous comments about immune system....both routes require an immune response. One just happens to use a inactive, controlled dose of a small portion of the virus that can't infect the body. That portion just happens to train your immune system to create antibodies and fight potential future encounters with the virus. The other route is a complete wildcard. Natural immunity means no control over viral load/dose and residence time. And by all available data you have a significantly greater chance of medical problems (genetically) or death via natural immunity compared to vaccinations for every age group and demographic. People can choose for themselves but there is simply no data based argument otherwise when looking at short to medium term impacts. We won't know long term impacts of either for years but all data thus far would indicate infection with the virus is more likely to lead to more harm at the long term population level.

Put simply...the vaccines are a safe and elegant way for our country to get ahead of this pandemic that has now killed more than 550k of our fellow citizens. And the more people that take the vaccine the fewer Americans will die in the months to come.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> My wife got her shot on Thursday. She did the one shot J+J. It was over her own objections. She is worried about possible side effects like crazy.
> The problem is.......Her Mom is 92 and in the care center here in town. She had both her shots early in the rollout. The wife can't go see her unless she gets vaccinated. My MIL in driving the wife crazy to get the shot so she can see her. Wants the wife to come and get her for outings, etc. The qurarrentine has been hard on her and has she has slipped quite a bit. My wife decided that she could get the shot for her Mom. Doesn't want to end up feeling guilty or bad if something was to happen. My Dad is 87 and has struggled some as well. At least he has his wife to keep him company. I talk to him quite often as well.
> 
> It's a tough deal to make a choice on this mess.


Hey 2full, if your MIL was vaccinated why can't your wife go see her without being vaccinated?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

They won't let anyone in that has not been vaccinated. She did get to see her outside this weekend. When the wife hits her 2 week time frame we will be able to bring her to the house for a visit and dinner.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank god they haven't started reporting that so and so died because they were or were not vaccinated.

If people started dying off from being vaccinated I honestly believe "the man" would keep it top secret in order to eliminate a panic among the people and loss of trust in the system. (if that trust hasn't diminished already) The "man" has stated you don't need an AR platform weapon with 15 rounds to hunt big game. So, how many citizens with such weapons will give them up? The "man" has also stated that we all need to be vaccinated. So, how many citizens will do that? I guess one needs to choose what they are willing to surrender.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

taxidermist said:


> Thank god they haven't started reporting that so and so died because they were or were not vaccinated.
> 
> If people started dying off from being vaccinated I honestly believe "the man" would keep it top secret in order to eliminate a panic among the people and loss of trust in the system. (if that trust hasn't diminished already) The "man" has stated you don't need an AR platform weapon with 15 rounds to hunt big game. So, how many citizens with such weapons will give them up? The "man" has also stated that we all need to be vaccinated. So, how many citizens will do that? I guess one needs to choose what they are willing to surrender.


Has already started happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And here I thought that we got rid of oilburger?

Sorry tax but I just don't like conspiracy theories from any side. Give me facts and I'll back you all the way 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Thank god they haven't started reporting that so and so died because they were or were not vaccinated.
> 
> If people started dying off from being vaccinated I honestly believe "the man" would keep it top secret in order to eliminate a panic among the people and loss of trust in the system. (if that trust hasn't diminished already) The "man" has stated you don't need an AR platform weapon with 15 rounds to hunt big game. So, how many citizens with such weapons will give them up? The "man" has also stated that we all need to be vaccinated. So, how many citizens will do that? I guess one needs to choose what they are willing to surrender.


Yikes on the conspiracy theory stuff. Always makes me sad to see. You haven’t surrendered anything, and you sound like an insane person.....but go off.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

2full said:


> My wife got her shot on Thursday. She did the one shot J+J. It was over her own objections. She is worried about possible side effects like crazy.
> The problem is.......Her Mom is 92 and in the care center here in town. She had both her shots early in the rollout. The wife can't go see her unless she gets vaccinated. My MIL in driving the wife crazy to get the shot so she can see her. Wants the wife to come and get her for outings, etc. The qurarrentine has been hard on her and has she has slipped quite a bit. My wife decided that she could get the shot for her Mom. Doesn't want to end up feeling guilty or bad if something was to happen. My Dad is 87 and has struggled some as well. At least he has his wife to keep him company. I talk to him quite often as well.
> 
> It's a tough deal to make a choice on this mess.


You will know you made the right decision when you pick the hardest and most painful choice but your heart is at peace.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Thank god they haven't started reporting that so and so died because they were or were not vaccinated.
> 
> If people started dying off from being vaccinated I honestly believe "the man" would keep it top secret in order to eliminate a panic among the people and loss of trust in the system. (if that trust hasn't diminished already) The "man" has stated you don't need an AR platform weapon with 15 rounds to hunt big game. So, how many citizens with such weapons will give them up? The "man" has also stated that we all need to be vaccinated. So, how many citizens will do that? I guess one needs to choose what they are willing to surrender.


The "man" is working so hard to keep it all secret that they created a site to report all "adverse events" from vaccinations? A site that's publicly searchable. This seems less Olibooger and more Alex Jones level fear mongering.





__





VAERS | Vaccine Safety | CDC


VAERS is the national vaccine safety monitoring system that accepts reports of adverse events after vaccination. The system can quickly detect potential safety issues with vaccines.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not one to start a conspiracy theory or run with what is said or I hear or read on the internet. But we all know that "if its on the internet, it has to be true". I'll listen to what's being said and then research it for myself with what I have available. Oh ya...I also like to "ruffle feathers" every now and again.  

There was a phone video clip I saw that was taken of Biden when he was campaigning at a Union shop and he got heated when someone mentioned restricting AR weapons and why he advocates gun control. He (Biden) called the weapon an "AR14" LOL He said his son has a couple and he doesn't advocate gun control. He called the Union Man a dumb sh!t and moved on. I'll see if I can find it. I'm sure you could search the internet and find it.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't let anyone convince you otherwise of your instinct and intuition tax. 
A doctor with a PhD came out with a video talking about how he took 1500 samples of positive covid tests from the PCR and found a big fat ZERO positive test. None.
Sent the samples to major ivy league schools and they found....drum rollllll...ZERO

Asked the CDC to send positive covid samples for them to explore and guess what? The CDC said they have none. Find it on Google and you find cover ups.
Find it elsewhere and you find truth. 
Covid is a giant hoax to get people to take a vaccine that doesn't do a thing to protect you against covid. And Fauci and all the world leaders pushing the vaccines admit it.
People are bow describing their partners who have taken the vaccines as changing. Personality changing. 
It's all a giant cult. Once your in, your in. Majority of Utah already follows a cult unfortunately. 
The pharmaceutical companies already coming up with vaccines for unknown variants and Biden is saying their WILL be another pandemic. Almost like it's planned. 

Listen to your gut tax. Don't give in.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

bowguyonly said:


> Don't let anyone convince you otherwise of your instinct and intuition tax.
> A doctor with a PhD came out with a video talking about how he took 1500 samples of positive covid tests from the PCR and found a big fat ZERO positive test. None.
> Sent the samples to major ivy league schools and they found....drum rollllll...ZERO
> 
> ...


Lol. Truly sad how deep down rabbit holes some of you are.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The vaccines are a personal choice. There are doctors who are saying not to get one, but not that many but they are vocal. 
Now with them coming out and saying that the first two vaccines are only good for around 6 months and now they are talking about a third booster that those of us who choose to get the vaccines will need. 

Perhaps that is the chip installation one.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> The vaccines are a personal choice. There are doctors who are saying not to get one, but not that many but they are vocal.
> Now with them coming out and saying that the first two vaccines are only good for around 6 months and now they are talking about a third booster that those of us who choose to get the vaccines will need.
> 
> Perhaps that is the chip installation one.


It is a personal choice. But on any subject of any kind you can find the 1% of people financially/politically motivated to say whatever against the grain they can. It’s like the J&J vaccine. The chances of getting blood clots from it, even if it’s what is proven to do it, is a lower chance of happening than getting struck by lightening TWICE. Also, I believe the Moderna was showing to still work 6 months later. Idk about Pfizer or J&J. I believe Pfizer was the one saying a possible 6 month booster may be necessary. Vaccines have eliminated many things that caused people to die on average at age 35-50 and now we have conspiracy theorists using the 1% of alternatively motivated “experts” voices as a way to oppose vaccines which are one of the most amazing parts of medicine that have caused human life expectancy to drastically increase over the past 100 years.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

WTF is a gut or intuition tax?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> WTF is a gut or intuition tax?


🤷‍♀️

One of "They's" nefarious schemes? 

I'm sure Oli will enlighten us in due course.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Critter said:


> The vaccines are a personal choice. There are doctors who are saying not to get one, but not that many but they are vocal.
> Now with them coming out and saying that the first two vaccines are only good for around 6 months and now they are talking about a third booster that those of us who choose to get the vaccines will need.
> 
> Perhaps that is the chip installation one.


You guys realize they canceled Dr. Sues, right?

You think they would cancel dr. Sues to keep their plans in line but not doctors who speak out against them? 
Are you guys living under a rock? Think for yourselves and quit letting the main stream in life feed you your thought process. If you think you can watch television or Google something without being manipulated, your sadly mistaken. 
It's sad to see people standing up for something so incredibly horrible for society. This alone is the catalyst to destroy basic human rights. 
You realize they've had prestigious universities do studies on how to manipulate people into taking the vaccine? Why is that?
Why is it that even if I get the vaccine I still have to wear a mask and still am not protected? Why? Why is it the CDC can't come up with actual covid 19? 
Booster shots in the fall. More and more vaccines will arrive. Guaranteed. Even though the WHO said the PCR has been wrong the entire time. Which means what?

It is absolutely a choice. 100 percent. Now when people decide not to take the vaccine and voice their opinion, it's their choice. Don't go forcing your values onto everyone and stop them from living their life because they don't want to be injected with what a bunch of mad scientists have come up with. Remember that. Because there will be a day our government will begin restricting travel and dining and all sorts of things without a vaccine passport. We live in America. It's our choice and should remain that way. People will want the vaccine because they will be convinced it's their ticket to freedom when we are free in the first place. 
I'm sure backcountry in all of his intelligence will have a spoon fed answer straight from pandoras box of lies. 
The worst kind of people are educated people who have learned what they know from someone that _should_ be a respectable source of information when in reality that source has only learned from more corrupted sources. 
The product. 
A backcountry. 
People will listen to him. Whyyyy? Because it's the same line of garbage being fed to most people. So logically it's believable. Until you actually put the pieces together and do your own research. Suddenly backcountry seems more like a useful idiot similar to the people rioting and looting last summer. 
It's disgusting what they are doing to America. The longer you go along with it, the worse it's going to get. 

Say something intelligent fella. I could care less because in the end I know for a fact everyone will wish they stood up sooner.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Read a brave new world.
Then read 1984.
Or watch the movies. Whatever. Think about where we are going and how we got here. It's all happening. And who made Bill Gates the global health doctor for all of humanity? He's a computer programmer. LoL.

The least you could do for yourself if you're thinking about getting the vaccine is find out what the ingredients list says. Then find out what exactly those ingredients are. Then decide. 
Anyways.

I'm not a booger or whatever but I don't really come around often. This is America. Want the vaccine that does nothing, don't want it, whatever. Our choice.
Have a good season fellas.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

All that and still no explanation for a gut tax.

I figured out who "they" is at least. Since "they cancelled Dr Seuss" it means all along that Dr Seuss Enterprises has been behind the zombie brain scandemic. 

More news at 11.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vaccine ingredients:



https://www.nebraskamed.com/COVID/you-asked-we-answered-are-covid-19-vaccine-ingredients-public



Watch out for all them "chemicals". 

I think I might give this a try.

How can you trust chemistry when they call it the science of LIfE? All along it's been right there: they just add an F (you know, for FU) to disguise the science of lie(s). Don't believe me? Think about it, they, being Dr Seuss Enterprises, want us to think it's the science of MATTER. But known of it MATTERS. And chemical REACTions? They, again the evil geniuses at Dr Seuss Enterprises, are just controlling us like puppets so we REACT on command. Puppets, we're all puppets.

And Bill Gates? Clearly he's the Major Domo of the Illuminaughty who's been setting up for us to be tracked with vaccines all along. Microsoft? What's micro in size, viruses. He just needed the cover of 45 years of "computer programming" to build his giant underground labs beneath Seattle (see it all) to test his plan on hipsters too addicted to coffee to know they we living in one giant experiment all these years. Remember how Washington was an early epicenter? Coincidence? There are no coincidences.

How do people not see all these obvious clues?

I think I should start a youtube channel to redpill all these puppets.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm going to have to find myself a new tinfoil had to read much more on this thread


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I recommend the proprietary blend from Alex Jones. I bought mine last April and it will be paid off well before I'm retired.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

bowguyonly said:


> You guys realize they canceled Dr. Sues, right?
> 
> You think they would cancel dr. Sues to keep their plans in line but not doctors who speak out against them?
> Are you guys living under a rock? Think for yourselves and quit letting the main stream in life feed you your thought process. If you think you can watch television or Google something without being manipulated, your sadly mistaken.
> ...


Again. Lol. The only disgusting thing here is the mush your mind has been made of by the rabbit holes you’ve dived into.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My second dose of Pfizer whooped my ass! I got body aches after a 6 hours and was laid out the whole next day with that and stomach issues. 

Now I feel fine, other than dealing with the brain cravings and paranoia of being chipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Critter said:


> The vaccines are a personal choice. There are doctors who are saying not to get one, but not that many but they are vocal.
> Now with them coming out and saying that the first two vaccines are only good for around 6 months and now they are talking about a third booster that those of us who choose to get the vaccines will need.
> 
> Perhaps that is the chip installation one.


It's better not to get the jab at all because if you started to get one you will be forever be getting the annual booster.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Man, that second dose of Moderna is a rollercoaster. I forgot how miserable "flu-like" symptoms can be. 

Excited to be so close to fully vaccinated but can't wait for these side effects to end.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Man, that second dose of Moderna is a rollercoaster. I forgot how miserable "flu-like" symptoms can be.
> 
> Excited to be so close to fully vaccinated but can't wait for these side effects to end.


Small price to pay for the super zombie powers you mentioned wanting. 
You will feel much better tomorrow.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I did consider making an elk heart or tongue recipe tonight. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I did consider making an elk heart or tongue recipe tonight. Is that a bad sign?


Not at all. You are transitioning smoothly. After my second shot, I was craving brains and all my wife could come up with was some green jello.


----------

